# Check this oil filter studies article out!



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Haha, while surfing the web for some indication of marketting bs that some manufacturers posted in their ads. I'd just came across this article:
http://people.msoe.edu/~yoderw/oilfilterstudy/oilfilters.html
This guy proofed that Fram did sucked! This is what he said, 

_"Another bad filter idea brought to you by your friends at Fram. The filter itself is a slightly improved design over the Fram Extra Guard, but still uses the same filter element. It has a silicone anti-drainback valve, a quality pressure releif valve, and enough inlet holes for good flow. The big problem is that they are trying to cash in on the Slick 50 craze. They impregnate the filter element with bits of Teflon like that found in Slick 50. As with Slick 50, Teflon is a solid and does not belong in an engine. It cannot get into the parts of the engine that oil can and therefore does nothing. Also, as the filter gets dirty, it ends up filtering the Teflon right out. Dupont (the manufacturer of Teflon) does not recommend Teflon for use in internal combustion engines. Please do not waste your money on this filter. "_

This is a very good article for those drivers out there who were very serious about high quality products!!!! So I thought, I like to share with you guys what I just read.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

bvtran said:


> *
> This guy proofed that Fram did sucked! This is what he said,
> *


ouch



haha, the best oil filters for nissans are the nissan oem filters, period


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I only use nissan filters on my ride. Good article though, i've always felt that Fram filters were crap...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ive been tryin to spread that bit of knowledge around since one of my friends lost oil pressure just bc of a filter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

I remember when Slick 50 hit the shelves. Ruined a lot of cars.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I know this probably sounds stupid, but what does 'oem' stand for? It's probably something I know of, but can't think of. Please bring me out of the dark.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

original engine manufacturer


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> *original engine manufacturer *


try original equipment manufacturer


----------

